# Cheshire to Trier......How many hours....Roughly?



## rallyegrale (Mar 26, 2011)

As the title say's
We are going over to watch the world rally event in Trier in a couple of weeks & just wondered if anyone had done this journey before & how long it takes?
would like to know how long it will take to get to the euro tunnel from Cheshire too.....as it's our 1st trip to europe in the van?
we will going at around 55mph tops......so not rushing 
any help would be much appreciated  
Regards
Pete


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi you don,t say what area of Chester but using tomtom from Cheshire to Folkstone is avoiding toll.
approx 280mls = approx 5hrs at 55mls an hour.
Callais to Trier...approx 293mls===approx 6hrs that,s mls not km,s

We use tom tom to find distances when planning journeys.. hope you have a nice holiday ....

Val


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

rallyegrale said:


> As the title say's
> We are going over to watch the world rally event in Trier in a couple of weeks & just wondered if anyone had done this journey before & how long it takes?
> would like to know how long it will take to get to the euro tunnel from Cheshire too.....as it's our 1st trip to europe in the van?
> we will going at around 55mph tops......so not rushing
> ...


Hi pete,

We use Trier a lot as our first and last night on the continent but we use North sea ferries Europort (Rotterdam) to Hull.  

I would suggest you go via Luxembourg for the cheap fuel. There's an aire at Arlon which is about 245 miles from Calais a good night stop for your first night on mainland Europe.

The aire at Arlon can be found at 
Arlon aire N49 41.414 E5 49.129

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

It takes us, on average, 7 hours to get to the Tunnel - depending on the time of day. We usually aim for an early afternoon shuttle. Averaging around 60 MPH (but we tend to get quicker as we get closer to France!!) 

There have been a lot of roadworks around Luton - not sure if they are still there.

We sometimes go M6, M1, M25 etc and, as we live near Macclesfield, we sometimes go over to the M1 and then down. There is not much in it for us.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Whatever your calculated timings Pete, always allow quite a substantial amount more time on top.

Traffic holdups, interesting things to see en route, fuel and rest stops etc etc all hold you up more than you expect and, if you have only allowed a limited time to get to your destination you are building in stress to what is meant to be a holiday.

We _always_ take longer to get anywhere than we expect !

Enjoy your trip.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Pete (and Val)

We travel at about the same speed as you, which makes me think Val's estimates are a bit optimistic.

If your top speed is a leisurely 55mph, your average will not be much more than 40mph - unless almost the whole journey is on a motorway or similarly straight, fast road.

If you are like us and enjoy the (comparatively) minor roads in France, by the time you have sat and waited at a few sets of their very slow traffic lights you will be lucky to average 40mph.

If you are even more like us you will want to make the journey a part of the holiday, by arriving at an "overnight" by late afternoon so you have time to mooch around and enjoy the surroundings. This can slow down your journey a lot, but can also be just as enjoyable as any other part of the holiday.

Give some more detail and you will get a lot more general advice . . . of the kind Don has already begun to provide.

What time are you sailing?

Would you like recommended overnight stops en route?

Etc..

Have a great trip.

Dave


Edit. Just saw Grizzly's post, with which I agree entirely.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

rallyegrale said:


> As the title say's
> We are going over to watch the world rally event in Trier in a couple of weeks & just wondered if anyone had done this journey before & how long it takes?
> would like to know how long it will take to get to the euro tunnel from Cheshire too.....as it's our 1st trip to europe in the van?
> we will going at around 55mph tops......so not rushing
> ...


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We have done that route a few times but from nearby Shropshire. On a good day the journey can be as little as five hours, normally about six but I allow seven to allow for traffic hold ups on the M25. Depending where you are in Cheshire I would allow up to half an hour more than I do from here.

The route we take to the tunnel is M6, M5, M42, M40 and then go around the M25 anti-clockwise - we have found that traffic moves more quickly and it also avoids the Dartford crossing.

We then sleep at City of Europe so that it is straight out onto the motorway first thing.

After that Trier is a day's drive for us. We go through either Brussels or towards Lille but both routes converge at Namur. Then its down to Luxembourg and across to Trier.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stone me Val, you are a bit sensitive this morning! :roll: 

I certainly wasn't being at all critical of your comments, and nor was Grizzly or anyone else I'm sure. All I said was "I think your estimates are a bit optimistic." :roll: 

If the OP "rarely goes above 55mph" it is certain that he won't average 55mph. That was the only point I queried - but it's all academic anyway if he hits a few roadworks or a couple of French "Deviations", which sometimes detour for miles along very winding and slow roads.

All we were trying to indicate to someone with no experience of motorhoming on the Continent is that things rarely go to plan. You can calculate speed and distance all you like, but as Grizzly said, "We always take longer than we expected to."

All helpful hints about which he is probably unaware as he has never driven his MH in France.

I was also "only trying to help!"

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Germany*

We recently travelled via Harwich-Hook of Holland.

Far easier than the Cheshire - Kent (Calais) Route.

TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Germany*



teemyob said:


> We recently travelled via Harwich-Hook of Holland.
> Far easier than the Cheshire - Kent (Calais) Route.
> TM


About how much does the crossing cost TM?

Always good to have alternatives to choose from. :wink:

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would view that as two days run if we were rushing and three at a more leisurely pace. We don't tend to hurry without a good reason but we have the time to amble, I appreciate that those working to a time schedule may not have that luxury. To add to Don's tip there is a nice Aire at by the river at Stenay, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Germany*



Zebedee said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > We recently travelled via Harwich-Hook of Holland.
> ...


We have never paid for our Stena Crossings (well not with real money).

Even paid for cabins and A La Carte meals with vouchers.

See Here

But it seems Stena now limit you to £100 of vouchers each way (£200 Return trip). But you can still get day crossings for a motorhome for around £200, return. Overnight with Basic cabins are not much more.

I have found a way around the £200 limit, but you need four passengers.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*VAn*

Motorhome Stena Line Harwich - Hook

Say for example you wanted to go to Christmas markets for 5 days on 17th December.

Non Discounted Prices (You can use up-to £200 Tesco deals)

Day Crossings £172 Return
Evening Crossing £254 with 1 x inside or £270 with outside cabin.

TM


----------



## rallyegrale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice so far, 7 hours to get to the tunnel is a fair bit more than i had in mind, i was thinking more like 5 & 1/2 - 6........might have to set off a bit earlier then!
We are planning on being parked up near the Trier area by nightfall the same day......perhaps i'm being a bit optimistic but we need to be there for the start of the rally next morning  
As for overnighting, we will more than likely be wilding near where the rally action takes place.
Oh yes, we will be travelling from Chester...ish :wink: 
Thanks again
Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Map*

Hi

A bit off topic - sorry - but Google maps are really good for routes and anticipated times - I find the times more realistic than others.

Also on a Google map, your route shows in blue, but you can drag the route over other roads etc to alter it.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rallyegrale said:


> We are planning on being parked up near the Trier area by nightfall the same day.


Strewth Pete - 565 miles in one day, and over half of them in Europe, for the first time (in the van). 8O 8O

I make that an absolute minimum of 12 hours driving, and that's at an average speed of 47mpg. Almost impossible to achieve if your top speed is 55mph.

You are a better man than I am, Gunga Din!!! :wink: :lol:

Good luck, and we hope you journey safely. 8O

Dave


----------



## rallyegrale (Mar 26, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> rallyegrale said:
> 
> 
> > We are planning on being parked up near the Trier area by nightfall the same day.
> ...


Lol......I might have to put my foot down a little more then Dave  :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*foot down*



rallyegrale said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > rallyegrale said:
> ...


No point, doubt it will get you there any quicker, just cost you more.

In order to make much progress over 60mph, you need to be averaging at least 80.

I drove from Manchester to St. Tropez in a very fast VW T5, in less than 17 hours.

The UK roads I managed somehow to avoid a Jam, even on a Sunday Afternoon. Arrived at tunnel and straight on, off the other end in 35 minutes.

In a motorhome, you can at least double that figure.

TM


----------



## rallyegrale (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: foot down*



teemyob said:


> rallyegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Zebedee said:
> ...


Very true, and the old mpg takes a battering at anything above 60mph...............which i am trying to avoid!
Doesn't really matter if it's mid night before we park up, just need to be there ready for morning


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. We have travelled down to Dover from the Wirral many times. we use the same route as Cronkle, using the M25 anti clock is usually much quicker than the other way.
Setting the cruise control at approx 62 mph which shows 57/58 on tomtom it normally takes 6.5/7 hours with 2 stops. The first at the first service area on the M40 and the next at Clacket Lane services on the M25.
Obviously it depends on how long you stop for, but like others I would be surprised if you do Dover much under 7 hours.

Enjoy your trip. Sid


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Pre MH days we had a Renault 25 with an average mileage per trip read out. Despite traveling at speed limits to Glasgow and not being held up anywhere, I was amazed how quickly the average dropped simply for slowing down for roundabouts/corners/joining motorways etc. 

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> Pre MH days we had a Renault 25 with an average mileage per trip read out. Despite traveling at speed limits to Glasgow and not being held up anywhere, I was amazed how quickly the average dropped simply for slowing down for roundabouts/corners/joining motorways etc.
> 
> Sue


Yes indeed Sue.

To average fifty on a longish journey (which is not all motorway of course) you seem to be doing seventy for much longer than you think would be necessary. :roll:

It still surprises me when I check the average speed meter after making what I thought was very good time. :roll:

Dave


----------



## rallyegrale (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, after lot's of advice from everyone (thankyou very much) we are now going to travel a day earlier & spend the 1st day day just getting over the water, then an overnight stop in France or Belgium.......and then a leisurely drive down to Trier taking in the sites along the way  
Thanks again
Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Very wise in my humble opinion Pete. :wink: 

Have a great trip, and enjoy the sightseeing en route.

If you say how far you hope to get (realistically 8O :lol: ) before your overnight stop, I'm sure somebody will point you in the direction of a cracking good Aire.

Dave


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We have done this for two years running. Definitely a two dayer in my mind. We have never been to the tunnel on both occasions, doing clockwise and anti, without getting stuck on the m25 car park!!!!! Never on return journey though. We tend to stay in Dover overnight and then get the early ferry/tunnel. We always go through Belgium. Don't know whether it's easier than France, just something hubby has always done. We usually end up in Trier mid/early afternoon. We have always gone down on the sat for a Sunday morning over the water. Also always manage to find the cheap diesel which is about 15 mins from a place called Igel. We stopped here on a campsite for our first journey, this is also on bus route to Trier.


----------

